# 1958 Supro Coronado



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

A cool Rockabilly axe. I only recently learned it is a Coronado because somebody sent me a scan of the original catalog.

I alway called it a "Valtrol" because that's what it says on the pickguard.










It's neck is similar to a baseball bat. The pups look like humbuckers, but are actually single coils. 
It has a unique tone control system - three sets of trim pots provide three selectable Volume / Tone settings. Weird!

More pix, including the catalog listing are at http://joeyace.com/Supro.htm.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steeler said:


> A cool Rockabilly axe. I only recently learned it is a Coronado because somebody sent me a scan of the original catalog.
> 
> I alway called it a "Valtrol" because that's what it says on the pickguard.
> 
> ...


Interesting piece, is that an ebony board?


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

The fretboard is a very dark rosewood. 

The Bigsby is probably not original equipment, but definitely of that era.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Steeler said:


> A cool Rockabilly axe. I only recently learned it is a Coronado because somebody sent me a scan of the original catalog.
> 
> I alway called it a "Valtrol" because that's what it says on the pickguard.
> 
> ...



WOW !!!!! you have one too !!!!! That is the only one other than mine I have ever seen. :food-smiley-004: Mine doesn't have a Bigsby though. Has the stair step tail peice. I use mine for very swampy tones, mostly slide. Just tracked with it this past weekend. Thanks for letting me in on the name. I always thought it was called a Valtrol too.
I love it's tone. Sounds like a charging Elephant through an old tweed Gibson Explorer amp. Stands right out in the mix. I try to get a picture of mine up so we can compare.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing, aught to make GOTM !


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

thats what I'm talking about

I've had my eye on old supro's for a while now, I'd love to add one to the collection

give me a supro over a gibson or fender any day (although I know I'm just about alone on that one.....hahaha)


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's a shot of mine as promised.



















here is the volume and tone controls as Joey described...










Cheers
Pete


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Way Cool, Pete!*

I'm impressed! How long have you had it? I bought mine in 1982 in NYC.

The only difference I see is the tailpiece (yours is original) and volume knob (mine is original).










I was contacted last year by a guy that buoght a lot of original Supro and National parts at auction when the company went out of business. He offered to sell me an original tailpiece, for around $100. I didn't buy it. 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Joey

I bought mine in about 88'. I bought it from a grip on a movie set I was working on. Had an original 50's Elvis Presley trading card in the case.

Pete


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

too cool!

I want one


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

haha woah! What a crazy looking thing, there! How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

I paid $200 US in 1980 at a music store in Manhattan.
That included a hard Guild case.

Suspect it's worth about a Grand now. Hard to tell, since ther's none for sale that I know of.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Attention Supro Fans*

Check out scans of the original Supro Catalog that hve been posted at

http://bb.steelguitarforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=125656

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Steeler said:


> Check out scans of the original Supro Catalog that hve been posted at
> 
> http://bb.steelguitarforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=125656
> 
> :food-smiley-004:



That is wild !!!! I have the Coronado *and* the Ozark that is right below it !!!! I have never seen another Ozark other than mine.

Pete


----------

